

Ask HN: How do I sell my (M)MORPG? - K-Zodron

So I have this everyday problem of having a smallish MMORPG hanging around and I need to get rid of it. It makes on average maybe 500$ profit a month, but can surely be made bigger by someone who actually works on it. Personally I haven't had motivation to work on it for about half a year.<p>So, uh, what kind of sites are there where I could put up an ad for this kind of thing? Or should I shamelessly email competitors or something?<p>The game in question can be found at http://www.zezeniaonline.com
======
JeffL
Just curious, how have you marketed it so far?

I see 75 people online right now, how many total players in month do you have?

Monetization is free to play with an item mall?

~~~
K-Zodron
Posts in various forums, links at a couple of MMORPG toplists and stuff like
that. We sell "premium cards" which give premium time when used ingame. During
this time you have access to exclusive areas and stuff like that.

We have about 1.5k accounts used during the past 7 days.

------
_exec
I'm interested. How can I get in touch with you?

~~~
K-Zodron
E-Mail: zezenia@gmail.com

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.zezeniaonline.com>

------
coryl
Flippa.com sounds about right.

~~~
hlx
Isn't Flippa.com for websites?

~~~
coryl
Not specifically. Facebook apps, mobile apps, software, all get traded there.

------
jmonegro
That looks an awful lot like Tibia.

~~~
ido
Maybe because both look a lot like Ultima 7?

[http://rampantgames.com/blog/uploaded_images/U7murder-735125...](http://rampantgames.com/blog/uploaded_images/U7murder-735125.jpg)

------
evanhanson
Question: why is everything greyed out on the site except for a Facebook
"recommend" button?

~~~
K-Zodron
Because I suck at designing.

------
Zolomon
This looks awfully like a 90% rip-off of Tibia.

Link: [http://www.tibia.com/mmorpg/free-multiplayer-online-role-
pla...](http://www.tibia.com/mmorpg/free-multiplayer-online-role-playing-
game.php)

